# changing fuel filter



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

i am about to change fuel filter on my cruze diesel...can anyone tell me step bye step how to do it or with any pics...any special tools....how do i prime or bleed the air out? 

any infor or pics would help

thanks


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Dont know. How many miles do you have?


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Have a look under the D.I.Y section. One of the members has already posted step by step instructions for this.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...0945-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevyman2001 said:


> i am about to change fuel filter on my cruze diesel...can anyone tell me step bye step how to do it or with any pics...any special tools....how do i prime or bleed the air out?
> 
> any infor or pics would help
> 
> thanks


Dude, this is like the 5th time you ask the same questions, get answers and then ask the same questions again. Do you not read people's replies? This has been answered for you before, just like the oil change questions. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...uel-filter-diesel-oil-filter.html#post1320369


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Anybody know how to change the fuel filter???? JK.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> anybody know how to change the fuel filter???? Jk.


lol


----------

